# It's possible to use twister grip shift Sram X0 with Alfine?



## demolitsteam (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi,

I'm in process to buy mi first internal gear hubs, and the winner is .... Alfine:thumbsup: Very best cost for to start.

I like grift shifts, and i know that i can use twister grift from nexus on alfine, but i can use grifts from SRAM (Ratio of action 1:1)?

Thank's in advance!!


----------



## demolitsteam (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm talking about this:


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Basically, No.

The Alfine/Nexus pulls more cable per gear than ESP.

However:

People have reported that a Travel-Agent (the pulley used to covert old cantis to V-brakes) works with Shimano 8-speed shifters.

And, I've modded an old 8-speed ESP twister to pull more cable, and it works OK on a Nexus.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

abc


----------



## frankenbiker (May 23, 2004)

Can anyone varify using 8speed sti shifters w or without travel agents as working?


----------

